# Best Skins?



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

Black Diamond Accensions are what I use. They are the orange ones. Full length. Kicker Skins are stupid. When you cut them make sure to leave a little bit of your edge exposed, so cut them a little narrower (not too much) than your ski. This is so you can edge with your skins on. The tool they give you doesn't leave enought of the the edge exposed, I think. You'll thank me. 

Also, make sure to pick a tail attachment that works well with your skis. The accesions, for instance, come with like three different option for this I think.


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

I've tried and tested BCA, BD, and Montana International. Without a doubt the Montana's are the best. Granted they are more expensive I do believe that they are more durable, climb better, easier to maintain, and are just all around a better product. 

Montana International


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

*G3*

I ride K2 seths and was lookiong at the BD's last year. Even ordered a pair from Canada but they never came in so I bought a pair of G3's off the shelf. I'm glad the BD's never came in. The tail clip for the BD's isn't as bomber as they have you believe. I've been hiking with a few folks who have had to customize them in one way or another. These G3's are about as good as they get. I can put close to a dozen laps on them in a day without loosing too much stickiness... even on wet days. The tails can tighten to keep them on even when the glue is shot. another great thing about the G3's is that I have close to 200 days on them now and haven't even thought about re-glue...


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

I got a lot of miles out of my BD's with no problems, when the tails got a little destikified (yeah, that's a word) I got some bd glue strips & slapped it on the last 18 inches, worked great for 2 more years.


----------

